
Hipster Logo Generator - DiabloD3
http://www.hipsterlogogenerator.com/
======
carsongross
One of the very nice things about hipsterdom is that it has allowed us, by
pretending to be ironic about it, to go back to the graphical language of the
past, with roots as far back as heraldry.

~~~
at_
This is less hipsterdom and more just postmodernism in general (of which
hipsterdom is a manifestation)

~~~
carsongross
I'm not sure of that, because I'm not sure it is possible to generalize about
postmodernism. While most postmodern theorists would agree on doing away with
the high-modern rejection of any classical, traditional or historical
vernacular, there isn't a coherent positive direction they would recommend,
and many post-modernisms would be as embarrassed by an earnestly traditional
work as a high-modernist.

Perhaps I'm seeing what I'm looking for, but, in hipsterdom, I see an
aggressive undercurrent of unabashed classicism and traditionalism, taken
forward in meaning, but not necessarily in formalism, underlying a very
shallow ironic shield that preserves just enough ambiguity to allow bailing
out on full classicism when pressed by modernists and postmodernists.

It's a continuum, of course, but I would expect a postmodernist to make a logo
with obviously absurd historical references, juxtaposed in a surprising
manner, whereas a hipster would put the cool shit he or she likes today in a
straight-forward reference to a historical style, letting the meaning supply
the irony, rather than the form.

------
ytjohn
I used to heavily use [http://cooltext.com/](http://cooltext.com/) to generate
logos over 10 years ago, and amazingly it's still there. The site is a web
interface to GIMP (or at least was). It basically converts text into any
typeface/effect you want.

HipsterLogoGenerator is the modern day equivalent. Text as an image isn't very
Web 2.0 (you're supposed to write an equivalent sized CSS file to create the
same effect), but today's logos should be ambiguous in relation to the company
or products purpose.

~~~
nailer
I think SVGs are emerging as the current standard, logos are naturally vector
anyway and being able to reuse a cached version is useful.

------
new299
Hahaha, awesome I think I'll use this one day. The terms of use are pretty
interesting. Looking like the PNGs you can download are unrestricted in terms
of use. But they may plan to add a payment feature for SVG downloads:

"Hipster Logo Generator does not own, or sell to others any graphic generated
by Hipster Logo Generator users. Anything created on Hipster Logo Generator
may be used in your own or commercial projects. It is your responsibility to
abide by any licensing regulations related to any design elements on this
site, many of which are outlined in the "Resources" section. Hipster Logo
Generator is not liable for any artwork / graphic created by its users.

All use of the design elements offered on Hipster Logo Generator are AT YOUR
OWN RISK. Prior to creating and using any Logo, Hipster Logo Generator
encourages you to perform due diligence to determine that the use of all
content within your generated logo is free of any adverse claims and is not
subject to any third party rights. Hipster Logo Generator and its creator is
not liable if this requirement is not met.

SVG Files Users must pay the amount set forth via credit card or other payment
method in order to access this file format."

~~~
mrmaloke
I find these terms strange. I have to pay for the high resolution and SVG but
still have to check for right violations. For a payment of 5$ (compare stock
photo prices), I expect the right to use it

~~~
shutupalready
He's obviously concerned about being sued by, for example, McDonald's because
you made and used a logo having golden arches in the shape of an "M" with on a
red background with text "McDonald's" at the bottom. There's no way he can
detect or prevent every such possibility.

------
linker3000
Meh - it's not an Artisanal Hipster Logo Generator

------
na85
I feel like I've just discovered the tool that the makers of all those "ironic
t-shirts" use.

Iterate through this based on a random seed and you'd have instant profit by
selling to freshmen.

~~~
Throwaway90283
I'm not sure if you're serious, but I agree that random would be a better
approach. For example, the page could generate 10 random logos, then you
choose the one you prefer. Then, it generates 10 random logos based on that
one, and repeat. This way, you literally just click three times, and you
decided on the best logo for you out of 1,000 randomly generated ones.

Right now it's kind of clunky, and it takes a little while just to setup one
concept. I think the target audience is looking for instant here, not a lot of
customization.

~~~
florian-f
I like your approach, even better if you had the option to customize your
choice at each iteration.

------
yellowapple
The Terms of Service link doesn't work. I suppose that means I can do whatever
I want with this? Cool!

I used this to make the logo for my kickass ninja rockstar get-the-girls get-
the-boys HTTPDY/2 Wangular.js responsive Big Data™ Cloud dirty funky native
HTML5 Node.php.rb.haml.sass Web 2.0 .com app! Look:
[http://imgur.com/1OxBPKD](http://imgur.com/1OxBPKD)

~~~
platz
pretty sure I just wasted 15 minutes
[http://i.imgur.com/ZZBR1fu.png](http://i.imgur.com/ZZBR1fu.png)

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
Now add a "backend" and sell it for 10 billion

------
billyhoffman
I only pay for cruelty-free SVG images, or possible, for free range PNGs.

------
scottmcdot
Cool but needs a way to go 'back'. Thanks!

------
clay_to_n
This is really fun. Is there a way to go back to the previous section while
designing? It would be nice to add it, or make that option more apparent. I
also think the word hipster is a bit over-played and a turn-off to a lot of
people these days. Besides that, cool toy.

------
dprat0821
Nice concept and love the styles. Technical speaking, H5/Canvas would be a
better solution to provide flexibility for what you want to create comparing
with pure jQuery. Check this: [http://svg-
edit.googlecode.com/svn/branches/stable/editor/sv...](http://svg-
edit.googlecode.com/svn/branches/stable/editor/svg-editor.html)

------
johnloeber
This is actually a pretty cool tool. The only thing I'm not so enamored with
is that the loading times on the right panel are very long.

~~~
Max_Mustermann
Probably a bit of hn hug, it went fast just now.

------
at_
Pretty neat, but I wouldn't want to contaminate the integrity of my
Handcrafted With Love™ footer banner

------
kenshiro_o
Pretty cool. Has anyone created a logo from this website that they are
currently using for a side project?

~~~
briandear
Forget about a side project, this is perfect for the enterprise!

------
bluehex
Neat tool. I'd like if there were a way to share the logo via URL or edit it
once it was created.

------
patrickfl
Not bad, quite nifty interface as well. I'd use it for a quick site.

Perhaps the next step in the evolution of this logo would be to add some CSS
selectors to the text (shadow, glow) for readability purposes against img.
backgrounds.

------
dzdt
Reminds me of printshop from 30 years ago.

------
mhd
It's just a matter of time before someone reimplements Office 97 WordArt with
JavaScript.

------
Rainymood
Very fun to play around with, but the UX could be improved upon!

------
faraazin
Nice. +1 for puttin together some sample logos in the blog.

------
TheAwesomeA
Nice, does somebody know another solid logo generator?

~~~
briandear
Squarespace

------
davewongillies
I'd love for there to be a hubot plugin for this.

------
CmonDev
60% of Behance.

------
alexdowad
Seems buggy!

~~~
mc808
Yet minimally viable.

------
phragg
SADLY UNCANNY /caps

------
spiralganglion
I can't be the only one who sees this as yet another cue that it's time to
stop using these played-out design elements. "Est. 2015", "Purveyors of
fine...", etc. And yet, the comments here are full of people who seem to
legitimately want to use this? To make real design elements for their real
projects?

That said, this is a wonderful project. It'll be great to point this out the
next time I need to talk someone out of leaning on this particular design
language.

~~~
briandear
They're doing it ironically.

